# Newb Projector setup help



## fayble (Dec 7, 2011)

I must start out by saying that these are the most helpful forums I have come across regarding projectors. That being said I am still so unbelievably lost. I am brand spanking new to the projector world and I have some noob type questions about projector setup.

I am in the market for a decent 3d projector for movies and gaming. I have already chosen on the Optoma HD33 – so I don’t need any other suggestions in that area. 

What I need to know is what will I need to purchase to get up and running? This is a Christmas gift to myself (ha!) so I will want to be able to plug in and play straight out the box. Ideally I will want my whole family to sit down and watch a Christmas movie together. 

Thus far I have bought:

*1. Mediabridge Ultra Series - High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet - (6 Feet) - Category Certified - Supports 3D & Audio Return Channel*

*(This is to hook up 3d Blu Ray Player) – is this cord correct? I know the HD33 takes 1.4a – is this the same? *

*I realized this projector does not come with speakers – what suggestions do you all have to set this up? Soundbar? I cant really go over $200. *

*I then stumbled upon receivers that I may need for setup… IS this necessary? What benefits will this give me? *

*I am starting to get overwhelmed – even the most basic guidance will be very welcome. I feel as though I have stepped out of my depth on this one! *


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Fayble,

Welcome to TSF.
If you can't get specifications regarding the HDMI cable from the manufacturer, it may be wise to buy one that's clearly labelled HDMI 1.4. I recommend Crutchfield, Newegg, Parts Express, and even Amazon. You're on the right track though. You will need HDMI version 1.4 or 1.4a to do 3D.

For speakers, you're absolutely on the right track given your budget. The simplest & lowest cost solution for discrete-channel surround sound would be a sound bar. There are a few downsides to this, but it doesn't mean it's the wrong choice. First, with a receiver, you can get switching, scaling, and lots of other features that are nice to have. It will also give you more power, and the option to change or replace speakers in the future. Still, a basic surround receiver is going to kill your $200 audio budget, so it's out of the question unless you want to spend more. Furthermore, if you're only using one source (your 3D blu-ray player) you don't even need source switching or scaling. If you want separate speakers, you may be able to find a 'home theater in a box' that comes with speakers and a basic receiver.

In order to get 'real' surround sound from a surround bar, you'll need one with a digital input; most likely an optical toslink input. Ideally, you'll also want one that can decode the best audio encoding that your Blu-ray puts out. For example if your Blu-ray player puts out Dolby DTS audio, you'll want a surround bar that can decode DTS.

If you're not sure of something, or have more questions, keep 'em coming.


----------

